# I’m going



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I don’t care!


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Your Boss lady won't give you a pass? :whistling:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Just as soon as you finish making her sammich.....:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Everything seems to be working against me today, like I said I just don’t care sunshine is too pretty


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

H2OMARK said:


> Just as soon as you finish making her sammich.....:whistling:


and bring her coffee to her.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

5th day of waking up at 3:30...I just wanna sleep


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m in Atmore. Northview high appointment finished. Now Pizza Hut. - then. Long road to Camden. Got the Tundra back. Don’t get between here and there!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck man. I went over the river on the J Lee Long bridge by the dam yesterday afternoon and it looked like sh.... ,well, you get the picture. Lot's of flotsam as well. BUT, make sure to take care of that sammich first. LOL


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I tell you what, if I ever went fishing without my ole lady, there would be hell to pay. I can't go fishing without my best friend.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

why


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> I tell you what, if I ever went fishing without my ole lady, there would be hell to pay. I can't go fishing without my best friend.


 I had that fight over last Saturday.. we are going offshore sunday lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I tell you what, if I ever went fishing without my ole lady, there would be hell to pay. I can't go fishing without my best friend.


Mine loves it too. Makes my life so much easier.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Boat-Dude said:


> I tell you what, if I ever went fishing without my ole lady, there would be hell to pay. I can't go fishing without my best friend.


She was standing behind you wasn't she . Lol


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Fishin without ole lady*

I'm looking for someone who would love to fish with me


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

mssbass said:


> I'm looking for someone who would love to fish with me


Post pics of your boat!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

GROUPERKING said:


> She was standing behind you wasn't she . Lol



HAHAHHA no, she is a fishing nut job. She gets me up at 4:30 to go.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That’s great for you guys. My wife won’t get in the boat with me. Which is probably best. I fish. She sits on the porch, reads her bible, prays and enjoys the scenery. We work 10’ apart all week so it works out great


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Post pics of your boat!



Thx, made me spit my drink.


----------

